# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Mình đang muốn mua spinlde Sycotec (Kavo)

## DUNGLE

Chào cả nhà.
Mình đang muốn mua một số Spindle hãng Sycotec cũ một số mã sau
4025 HY
4033 AC-ESD
4041 HY-ESD

Bác nào có và giá cả hợp lý liên hệ mình số này nhé: 0386121756

----------

